# Custom ram-air?



## ChiefyGTO (Aug 7, 2006)

Has anyone created a custom ram-air intake to work with ram-air style looks (stock or aftermarket) - and if so, how well does it work and sound?


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

A lot of people have talked about this, but nobody's really done anything that has worked. Maybe somebody has -- I either haven't seen it or have forgotten about it.

On the stock '05 and '06 hoods -- the scoops themselves aren't in a area which receives enough air to create a true ram effect. That's why you can pull the rubber plugs out and not get all kinds of water on your engine. Not enough air flow.

Aftermarket wise, I've seen hoods with scoops -- but nothing that has duct work that creates a ram effect like on the F-bodies. SLP had something a while ago -- a hood with grilles right on the leading edge of it -- but it has been so long that I can't remember if it had the duct work in place. Just looked for it on their web site and couldn't find it anymore.

One guy was thinking about taking a Corvette intake and dropping it over the radiator -- so you'd get a straight shot from the grille through the filter and into the intake -- but that was such a huge job I don't think he ever got past the thinking stage. Harrop (http://www.harrop.com.au) has a gorgeous dual cone filter intake, but it costs a fortune and, again, doesn't offer a true ram effect.

Seriously? Your best best is to modify the air box for increase air flow by drilling a couple of holes and using a less restrictive filter. Either that for install an off the shelf CAI kit.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

...or try my setup. about $100 and real cold air with vastly improved thermistor temp response. with a '05-'06 it's a bit more work and money relocating the coolant tank. i've logged many cars and this is the best set up so far. there's an Aussie ORTCAI setup coming to market next year but at $600 it's more for the "kewl looking" crowd or ones with deep pockets.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

svede1212 said:


> ...or try my setup. about $100 and real cold air with vastly improved thermistor temp response. with a '05-'06 it's a bit more work and money relocating the coolant tank. i've logged many cars and this is the best set up so far. there's an Aussie ORTCAI setup coming to market next year but at $600 it's more for the "kewl looking" crowd or ones with deep pockets.


I think it's about time for us to start calling these so-called "cold air intakes" what they really are... "cooler air intakes". If it's 100 degrees outside I don't care where you run your intake tube, inlet tube or whatever it is that you have, you're not going to pull in "cold" air. Just "cooler air" as compared to the air temp that's under the hood. Even if it's cold outside if your intake air isn't being pulled for an area that's well isolated for the under the hood temp, LIKE YOURS IS, then you still may not even be benefitting from a "cooler air intake". But like you said, a newer, faster reacting thermistor should be used as well. Svede1212, this isn't a knock against anything that you've done it's just that the word "cold" seems inappropriate for these kits.


----------



## ChiefyGTO (Aug 7, 2006)

b_a_betterperson said:


> A lot of people have talked about this, but nobody's really done anything that has worked. Maybe somebody has -- I either haven't seen it or have forgotten about it.
> 
> On the stock '05 and '06 hoods -- the scoops themselves aren't in a area which receives enough air to create a true ram effect. That's why you can pull the rubber plugs out and not get all kinds of water on your engine. Not enough air flow.
> 
> ...


Alright, ya, I also had thought about the Corvette like idea as well but looked under the hood to see how it'd work and realized- HEY, the radiator is in the way! Damn!

lol I want to figure this out though... are there any aftermarket hoods currently on the market that offer true ram-air on the GTO?


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

The OTRCAI kit is the Genairation kit
http://www.ls1gto.com/forums/showthread.php?t=114618


----------



## ChiefyGTO (Aug 7, 2006)

707GTOLS2 said:


> The OTRCAI kit is the Genairation kit
> http://www.ls1gto.com/forums/showthread.php?t=114618


 MY NEW CHRISTMAS PRESENT WISH!!!! Someone please be a nice Santa Claus and buy it for me!!! lol


----------



## bott06goat (Sep 17, 2006)

This works with the ram air hood but they stopped selling it. Dominant motorsports is the website.


----------



## ChiefyGTO (Aug 7, 2006)

I wonder.. is there any true aftermarket ram-air hoods ala Firebirds out there that would work better?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

OK, the best mine can be called is AAI or Ambient Air Intake. that's a lot better than the 20-50* increase over ambient that most intakes see especially right after sitting at a light and for several minutes after taking off. the OTRCAI (Over The Radiator Cold Air Intake) is one of those things like the Hurst shifter that a lot of people get really excited about with nobody having seen or tested it. for starters the filter is smaller than a 9" cone and the top of the radiator shroud has to be cut off so it's a one way ticket. altho a lot of Aussies swear by them remember that a lot of Yankees swear by the LPE intake and it does not MEASURE up to be the best. here's a good read from Chipmaster's "Project Morano" down in Aussieland. remember that the monaro makes less HPs than a GTO too. by calculators (cylinder volume x cylinders x VE x rpm) my LS1 at 6,800 rpm requires about 700 cu ft/min. that's a lot of air. with recent upgrades to my car i'm going to go with an even bigger inlet for next year. read about half way down the page about Chipmaster's take on a popular Aussie OTRCAI. 
READ HERE


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

bott06goat said:


> This works with the ram air hood but they stopped selling it. Dominant motorsports is the website.


Yea thats the old Arrowhead Performance Intake before they changed their name to Dominant Motorsports


----------



## oldsow (Aug 6, 2006)

try here for hood and shaker scoop with ram induction.

http://www.dominantmotors.com/pages/products/index.html


----------



## porterusaf (Jan 9, 2007)

I was just looking for something with ram induction or cowl induction and this shaker hood is the best I've found; is it a kit with the ram air? what kind of hp gain? or would it be more reasonable to check with Dominant motorsports and see if they can make the daul cone cold air intake? (which looks cool, and maybe not a true ram air, but definitly can still intake cold air instead of "cool air" from around the motor and still works like most CAI)


This + SLP long tube headers + Loudmouth II + Big Wheels = My dream GTO.


----------



## poormansC6 (Feb 17, 2007)

well to let you all know im working on a new intake that pulls air in front of the radiator from the two grills at the top of the bumper. i have a prototype that is now on my car we put it on a dyno we saw IAT's at room temp that was 61 degrees the car put out 19ftlbs tq and 23 hp more than my K&N. with tuning, magnaflow, and a 160 stat i put down 394.9 ftlbs tq and 413.2 hp not too bad for a almost stock goat. I will work on some pics of the intake.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

poormansC6 said:


> well to let you all know im working on a new intake that pulls air in front of the radiator from the two grills at the top of the bumper. i have a prototype that is now on my car we put it on a dyno we saw IAT's at room temp that was 61 degrees the car put out 19ftlbs tq and 23 hp more than my K&N. with tuning, magnaflow, and a 160 stat i put down 394.9 ftlbs tq and 413.2 hp not too bad for a almost stock goat. I will work on some pics of the intake.


Cool! And how much are you planning on selling these for?


----------



## poormansC6 (Feb 17, 2007)

cant really say right now dont know how far im going to take this i just want to know who would be interested in another kit like this and that will flow more are than the OTRCAI kit. then i will join as a vendor or my partner will and we can give out more details then.

Added Dyno Chart


----------



## bondosGTO (Sep 5, 2007)

the dominant is pretty much back in production. see my thread. the "other" OTRCAI by orssom has a small filter, but it suck air from behind the grill. there is one for the 04's from orssom, but the 05-06 does not work due to the hood and radiator differences, i here you can put a 04 hood on the 05-06's a few minor tweeks it will fit.


----------

